# Photography



## Newts-wanted (Jan 18, 2012)

Hi Everyone 
I am an amateur wildlife photographer and I have set up my first photography website Zenfolio | Jasmine Burkitt photography.
I would be so grateful if you could take a look and let me know what you think of my shots? 
:2thumb:
Jazz x


----------



## hadgo (Jan 1, 2009)

I am going to be honest here, I like your photos but I don't like the editing. Everything is too contrasty. Kills the photos. Everyone has their own taste but for me, nature photos need to be pin sharp, crisp images with lovely colours. Mono images for nature don't work for me either. Flicking through the photos, there is a lion yawning. You have pumped up the contrast and saturation (maybe) and almost the whole of the inside of his mouth looks blown out. It would be nice to get some detail in his teeth. 

Just my 2 cents anyway. You don't have to listen to me


----------



## Newts-wanted (Jan 18, 2012)

*Thank you*

I appreciate your comments, thank you for taking the time to look at my photos :2thumb:


hadgo said:


> I am going to be honest here, I like your photos but I don't like the editing. Everything is too contrasty. Kills the photos. Everyone has their own taste but for me, nature photos need to be pin sharp, crisp images with lovely colours. Mono images for nature don't work for me either. Flicking through the photos, there is a lion yawning. You have pumped up the contrast and saturation (maybe) and almost the whole of the inside of his mouth looks blown out. It would be nice to get some detail in his teeth.
> 
> Just my 2 cents anyway. You don't have to listen to me


----------



## henry415 (Apr 1, 2012)

Great bee photo on thistle flowers! I know the colours been altered on that pic but it works. :2thumb:


If i had to suggest anything to improve i would say that sharpness was lacking in some photos. But still some great shots and keep at it. I've been a publishing my photos for years now, it's a good feeling. Just stick at it and you'll just get better and better.

Thanks for sharing your website H


----------



## Newts-wanted (Jan 18, 2012)

*Thank you*

Thanks Henry, I appreciate your comments :2thumb: It's only a hobby at the moment but I hope to join a photography class soon to improve my skills. 
Jazz x 


henry415 said:


> Great bee photo on thistle flowers! I know the colours been altered on that pic but it works. :2thumb:
> 
> 
> If i had to suggest anything to improve i would say that sharpness was lacking in some photos. But still some great shots and keep at it. I've been a publishing my photos for years now, it's a good feeling. Just stick at it and you'll just get better and better.
> ...


----------



## henry415 (Apr 1, 2012)

Newts-wanted said:


> Thanks Henry, I appreciate your comments :2thumb: It's only a hobby at the moment but I hope to join a photography class soon to improve my skills.
> Jazz x


Hi Jazz,you're doing well, keep at it. In all honesty, try find someone to take you under their wing if you can. You will learn far more with a good pro photographer than you will from a course. Just a thought that is. : victory:
The way i look at it....if the course tutor was THAT good they'd be a pro-photographer, not a teacher! if you catch my drift. Good luck and all the best....H: victory:


----------



## hadgo (Jan 1, 2009)

I wouldn't do a short course either. You can learn a LOT on the web. Join a photography forum and go form there.


----------



## GlassWalker (Jun 15, 2011)

Quality over quantity. Pick the best ones and don't post lots of very similar shots.

I don't mind more extreme processing even for wildlife and nature, but it has to add something to what's already there. Not used as a tool to make something more interesting than it is.

As for courses, I think the right one can give you a crash course and convey the basics faster than, say, trial and error or self research would. Finding the right course might not be easy. A great photographer isn't necessarily a great teacher. And I wouldn't worry if they weren't a world class photographer either. Finding the best of best I think would not be an optimal use of time and resources until you were of a sufficient level to make best use of them.

Having said all that, I did do the trail and error approach. If it's something you enjoy doing, then just keep doing it. I've been doing wildlife for about 4 years now, and there's still plenty of room for improvement, but I can see subtle improvements through the years. For examples of what I do, there's a link to my dA in my sig.


----------



## henry415 (Apr 1, 2012)

Just to add to the poster above. Taking pictures of captive animals and zoo's and wildlife parks is easy. They're there, the subjects don't need to be approached, you only need to wait and have the camera settings right. 

HOWEVER, if you do 'wild' wildlife photography, then you will save years of struggle by talking to those persons already producing quality stuff.
True wildlife photography is about capturing life that's wild. 
Deer, hares, foxes, birds, reptiles, all need patience and, more importantly, knowledge to get near enough to get 'that' shot. You need to know the wind, to be able to get up early in the morning,to know where a certain bird nests or maybe under which flat stone you'll find a certain amphibian. You also need patience aplenty!
Don't get me wrong, when i was building up a portfolio of pieces i did go to parks, such as woburn and places, where the deer are 'feral' but not truly wild. These days i do 99% of all my shots on purely wild subjects. It's taken my whole life to get here, but if you can find someone nearer home you can learn a lot , knowledge is the thing.: victory:
It all depends on what you want and which direction you want to go in.: victory: Good luck.


----------



## GlassWalker (Jun 15, 2011)

Scanning through the Jazz's link as originally posted, I think the type of wildlife photography we're looking at for now is what most people do to start with. Captive, garden, park, countryside etc... But saying captive or urbanised wildlife is easy is over simplifying things. There's still a big gap from getting any shot, and getting a great shot.

Truly "wild" wildlife is certainly another level that requires a lot more time and dedication. For example, I have respect for kingfisher photographers, who once they have found a suitable location have to approach it correctly and set up a hide. Then play a waiting game for hours to get the shot. Great shots for sure, but a lot of time and effort needs to be spent on getting it.

henry415, do you have an online gallery of your wild photos?


----------



## Ben W (Nov 18, 2008)

You have a certain style, that i can see, there is talent there too, you have the composition in place too.
I think, as has been said, that there is possible too much contrast, but we could label that as your style.
I agree that a course wont do you much good, but a wildlife photo day WILL.
It will give you an excellent chance to get close to animals that you wouldnt normally get close too, and also teach depth of field etc.

Some excellent shots there, but remember we are all individuals, so you wont please everyone with you images. Its a fact of life.
All in all you have been given good advice by everyone here so far, digest and see what tips may benefit you and the way you approach the subjects you want to photograph.


----------



## henry415 (Apr 1, 2012)

GlassWalker said:


> Scanning through the Jazz's link as originally posted, I think the type of wildlife photography we're looking at for now is what most people do to start with. Captive, garden, park, countryside etc... But saying captive or urbanised wildlife is easy is over simplifying things. There's still a big gap from getting any shot, and getting a great shot.
> 
> Truly "wild" wildlife is certainly another level that requires a lot more time and dedication. For example, I have respect for kingfisher photographers, who once they have found a suitable location have to approach it correctly and set up a hide. Then play a waiting game for hours to get the shot. Great shots for sure, but a lot of time and effort needs to be spent on getting it.
> 
> henry415, do you have an online gallery of your wild photos?


Hi Glasswalker, Sorry I don't, i wouldn't even know how to post a photo on here as it's not like other sites. Sorry about that. H


----------

